# USA Trains Pickup Wipers



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I felt like I've read about this in the past some where, but can't find a thread regarding it. 

Wondering if people remove or leave on the the USAT pickup wipers? Do they help out that much with power pickup? Aesthetic wise I'm thinking about removing them.

Using DCC with brass track for now, will probably switch to stainless steel track in the future.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I think they help a lot. A year or two ago my GP-9 started having power pickup issues and I had already cleaned the wheels, but I wasn't paying attention to the thin layer of sticky residue on the sliders. Cleaning that off made a huge difference! In fact, I've been thinking of adding them to other (non-USAT) locomotives.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I leave them on until the tabs on the motor cover plate break off at which time they will fall out by themselves. Then I leave them out.

Anything that helps get power to the engine while it wipes the track is good in my book. Try running for hours on end on an outdoor line with brass track, especailly if you intend to run after dark, and you too may agree.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll leave them on.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They are easy to remove if you don't like the looks of them. If you have power problems, easy to put them back on.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Skates always increase electrical contact. Several years ago I worked on the gears on some USAT diesels. In the process, I lost some springs that held the skates in the motor block. I reassembled the block without the skates, so far no problems.

I do think that the lack of skates on some LGB ENGINES affects the performance. The Zillertal tank, and the mallets, both European and American, lack skates. I have to clean the wheels on those far more often than engines with skates. If you run those engines at night, there is a good chance you will see sparking between the rails and the wheels.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found the USA Trains shoes to be slightly thinner in width than the LGB shoes and sometimes makes the engines jump at frogs.
I replaced the USA with LGB and engines no longer jump at the frogs.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> I have found the USA Trains shoes to be slightly thinner in width than the LGB shoes and sometimes makes the engines jump at frogs.
> I replaced the USA with LGB and engines no longer jump at the frogs.


...But aren't frogs supposed to jump? 

In some cases the wider sliders may also cause shorts on some turnouts as they can overhang the opposing rail. Happens.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My MTH trains have them also. I like them. I painted them flat black and they about disappear, just don't paint the bottom!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

benshell said:


> I think they help a lot. A year or two ago my GP-9 started having power pickup issues and I had already cleaned the wheels, but I wasn't paying attention to the thin layer of sticky residue on the sliders. Cleaning that off made a huge difference! In fact, I've been thinking of adding them to other (non-USAT) locomotives.


Ben,

If you decide to go ahead with this project, keep us posted. I have a bunch of Eggliners that really need skates to make it across the switch frogs on my layout. I put an LGB motor block in one and it runs great, but the stock Aristo drives in the others stall on the frogs every time. I put a keep-alive in one stock Aristo drive, but it still stalls out about half the time.

I was considering this same idea and even built a styrene pocket that held an LGB pickup skate, but it was too much work for me to consider making the two-dozen or so I need. I thought about drawing one in CAD and then having Shapeways print it, but I haven't gotten that far yet. I have a college CAD class this semester, so I might do that as one of my projects....

Anyway, if you come up with an easy solution, let us know.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I prefer to use the shoes but as mentioned there can be occasional problems. I believe USAT redesigned their shoes as years ago they sent free replacements to me when I had a problem with them hanging up in LGB turnouts. The replacement shoes (as I recall) were noticeably better.

There is one particularly major potential problem that I have never heard of anyone else running into.

Years ago I unknowingly parked an LGB Track Cleaning Loco with a shoe shorting across a track insulator on a siding I used as a reverse loop (reverse polarity across the track insulator direct shorted to the shoe). When I applied power the amps went to the shoe and it melted/welded the shoe, spring etc. into the plastic. I did not notice the damage for a week until I saw the loco was acting a bit strange.

There was no way I could figure out how to fix it but I was lucky. LGB of America was still in business so I shipped the TCL to them and they returned it to me fixed perfectly (I have no idea what they did) and there were no charges.

Personally I still prefer shoes whenever possible. I like Aristo locos but if there was any (practical) way to put shoes on them I would. 

I seldom ever have a problem with track power but if a loco has less than 8 track contacts (wheels + shoes) I usually add ball bearing wheels somewhere to make up for not having shoes. A heavy E8, SD-45 or other loco with 12 wheels may not need sliders but for me shoes always make things more trouble free.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And shoes do help in knocking the dried bugs (juice) off the track when the bugs get run over by the trains. On my RR these critters are so small you can hardly see them until you get real close.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks all for your replies. 

I had to grease up the gears in my SD40-2 as I was getting some squeaking sounds. Figured I'd ask this question since I was opening up the gear box. I left the shoes on, and the gears sound better too


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I removed all skates, made up for loss of pickup by replacing traction tired wheels with "solid" ones. Fewer of the famous USAT "cracked axle syndrome", pickup is fine, and they look better, and no catching on switches.

Greg


----------

